# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  एक अनचाही यात्रा जो दिल को छू गई ......(थायलैंड)

## fakeidfornonsense

*दोस्तों...... 

इस सूत्र मे मैं अपनी थायलैंड यात्रा की यादें आपके साथ बांटना चाहूँगा......... बहुत डरते डरते ये कदम उठा रहा हूँ। 

पता नहीं आप लोगों की अपेक्षा पर खरा उतार पाऊँगा या नहीं......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*पिछले कुछ समय से (लगभग 5 महीने से) मेरी पत्नी मुझसे नाराज चल रही थी क्योंकि अपनी व्यावसायिक व्यस्तता और सामाजिक कार्यों के कारण मैं उन पर ध्यान नहीं दे पा रहा था । यहाँ तक की मैं उनके साथ पिछले 5 महीने मे किसी जगह घूमने के दृष्टिकोण से नहीं गया था...... 

तो दोस्तों नाराजगी तो जायज थी ....... लेकिन कुछ कर नहीं पा रहा था......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*ऊपर से एक कोन्फ्रेंस के सिलसिले मे 1 हफ्ते के लिए मैं कोल्कात्ता चला गया और इस आचार्य की किस्मत की बुलंदी देखिये .......... कोन्फ्रेंस मे मोबाइल बंद और शाम को जहां हम रुके थे सिग्नल बहुत वीक ...... मतलब श्रीमती जी पूरी तरह से आग का गोला............. बहुत डरते डरते लौट कर घर का दरवाजा खोला तो पाया 3 सूटकेस पाक ड्राइंग रूम मे पड़े थे ........ श्रीमती जी ...... ने बस इतना कहा .........

आप आ गए............ आप की ही इंतजार थी.......... इतना कह कर उन्होने ड्राईवर को आवाज लगाई और कहा ...........


 ड्राईवर .......... साब का ब्रीफकसे अंदर रखो और ये सारे सूटकेस गाड़ी मे दाल दो........ 
*

मेरी सिट्टी पित्ती गुम........... समझ नहीं आ रहा था बात चीत का रुख किधर जा रहा था........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*मुझे लगा की बस प्रलय आ गई.......... आँखों के आगे अंधेरा छा गया....... 

लगा की बस मैडम के सब्र का पैमाना भर गया है......... और अब वो मुझे हमेशा हमेशा के लिए छोड़ कर जा रही हैं....... बस मन मे कहीं एक विश्वास शेष था की नहीं ............ ऐसा नहीं हो सकता......... 


मेरे पैर काँप रहे थे और मैं धराम से सोफ़े पर बैठ गया.......... तभी श्रीमती जी की आवाज मेरे कानों मे गूंजी......... " अब एयरपोर्ट चलोगे या ................" 

और एक लंबी चुप्पी........... 

मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा था की माफी मांगने के शुरुआत किधर से करूँ........... मेरे गुनाहों की लिस्ट ही इतनी लंबी थी....... की कोई कोना पकड़ मे ही नहीं आ रहा था.......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*किसी तरह हिम्मत जुटाई और बोलना शुरू करने की कोशिश की......... 

एक फटकार की तरह आदेश आया जो कहना है रास्ते मे कह सुन लेना............ वैसे अब तुम्हारे करने के लिए मैंने कुछ छोड़ा नहीं है........ 

सोचा की रास्ते मे ही गिले शिकवे दूर कर के मना लूँगा.......... आखिर इतने बरस का साथ है......... ऐसे कैसे मुझे मझधार मे छोड़ कर चलीं जाएगी............ लेकिन मन मे एक डर भी था............ मैडम एक बार अगर कोई फैसला कर लेती है तो फिर वो बदलता नहीं है......... आखिर हमारी शादी भी तो उनके इसी फैसले का परिणाम थी........ 

गाड़ी स्टार्ट हुई और मैं भी लगातार 1 घंटे तक मैं रुवांसा सा अपनी सफाइयान पेश करता रहा और वो एक एक कर उनकी धज्जियां उड़ाती रही....... फिर आखिर मैं उन्होने अपना दांव फेंका........... 


" अगर अगले 6 दिन तक जो मैं कहूँ वो करने के लिए तैयार हो तो मैं आपको माफ करने के लिए तैयार हूँ"

अब मेरी हालत देखिये....... हाँ बोलता हूँ तो और न बोलता हूँ तो दोनों ही दशा मैं मुझे ही हलाल होना था........ सोचा बीवी बचा लो ......... बाकी सब तो बच ही जाएगा.......... 

तो सिर झुका कर बोल दिया जैसा आप चाहें......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*और इसके बाद मैंने तुरंत ड्राईवर को बोला 

चल भाई तू क्यों मजे लिए जा रहा है......... चल वापस घर ले चल....... सुबह से मारा मारा फिर रहा हूँ ....... एक कप चाय भी नसीब नहीं हुई.......... 

(हमारा ड्राईवर अब एक फॅमिली मेम्बर की तरह हो गया है । फिचले 18 साल से वो मेरी खिदमत कर रहा है ......... यहाँ तक की उसकी शादी भी हमने ही कारवाई है। )

तुरंत मैडम ने टोंट मारा ......... अभी तो 10 सेकंड भी नहीं हुए........... 

भूल गए की आपके अगले 6 दिन मेरे है........ 

मैं फैसला करूंगी की आपको क्या करना है.......... । 

जगदीश भैया आप गाड़ी एयरपोर्ट की तरफ चलते रहिए...... । 

मैं चुप ,

और इसके बाद मैंने अपने आपको भगवान और मैडम के भरोसे छोड़ दिया ....... और सिर्फ इतना कहा मैडम मेरे पास सिर्फ 800 रुपए है........... 


मैडम ने तुरंत कहा ......... आपसे किसी ने बोलने को कहा........*

----------


## jeet6162

भाई 
सस्पेन्स पर सस्पेन्स 
बहुत ही मजा आएगा 
मुझे तो लगता है जोर का झटका धीरे से लगेगा भाई

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*खैर ........... जब गाड़ी दिल्ली इंटरनेशनल एयरपोर्ट की तरफ मुड़ी तो मैं सकपका गया.......... अभी तक मैं सोच रहा था की शायद 6 दिन तक मैडम के साथ ससुराल मैं रहना होगा या गोवा में जहां वो बहुत दिन से जाने के लिए कह रही थी......... 

लेकिन इंटरनेशनल एयरपोर्ट........... माजरा क्या है........?

तो मैंने मैडम को मस्का मरते हुए पूछा........ स्वीट हार्ट ........ अब बता तो दो आपका प्रोग्राम क्या है......... ?

तब मैडम ने राज खोला की हम लोग थायलैंड की यात्रा पर जा रहे है........ । इससे पहले की मैं मुह खोलता ........ मैडम ने बताया की मेरी और उनकी टिकिट हो चुकी है........ होटल रिज़र्वेशन हो चुके है...... लोकल ट्रांसपोर्ट का इंतजाम हो चुका है...... विदेशी मुद्रा का इंतजाम हो चुका है....... ।

मैं भौंचक्का सा श्रीमती जी का मुह देखता रह गया....... फिर मैंने सोचा......... चलो ये भी एक अनुभव होगा....... और इसको करते है..... इसलिए मैंने श्रीमती जी से कहा ...... यार अगर घर पर बता देते तो कुछ ढंग के कपड़े , अपना कैमरा और इंटरनेशनल सिम कार्ड तो ले लेते........... 

तुरंत जवाब आया ....... कोई जरूरत नहीं........ फोटो आई पैड से खींचो....... लोकल सिम खरीद लेंगे....... कपड़े मैंने रख लिए है....... 

तो दोस्तों मैंने भी सोचा ....... बहुत हुआ ........ अब जैसा भी है ....... इस यात्रा को एंजॉय करो........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दरअसल थायलैंड को ले कर मेरे मन मे पहले से कुछ पूर्वाग्रह  थे जिनके कारण मैं वहाँ की यात्रा करने से हमेशा ही बचता था........ 

फिर मैंने सोचा की इस यात्रा के हर लम्हे को मैं अपने आभासी मित्रो के साथ बंटुंगा........

इसलिए मैंने हर लम्हे कि फोटो खींची और अब मैं उन्हे आपके साथ बाँट रहा हूँ........... तो दोस्तों हम मियां बीवी की तकरार बंद और .......................*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तो दोस्तों सबसे पहले हम इन्दिरा गांधी इंटरनेशनल एयरपोर्ट के टेरमीनल 3 पर पहुंचे......... ये एयरपोर्ट भारत के सबसे विकसित एयरपोर्ट मे से एक है......... वस्तुत: इसकी तुलना विश्व के किसी भी एयरपोर्ट से कि जा सकत्री है....... 

पूरा एयरपोर्ट वाईफाई सिस्टम से लैस है....... और हरेक यात्री को पहेल 20 मिनट तक इंटरनेट एक्सैस फ्री मिलता है......... स्पीड अच्छी ख़ासी आती है...... । पूरे एयरपोर्ट पर आपको गंदगी कहीं भी नजर नहीं आएगी...... 

आपके लिए इस एयरपोर्ट के कुछ चित्र प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ........ फोटो क्वालिटी के लिए माफ कर दीजिएगा......... क्योंकि आइपैड से खेंचे है।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये एयरपोर्ट मे घुसते ही दिखाई देने वाला नजारा है.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये एयरपोर्ट मे घुसते ही दिखाई देने वाला नजारा है.......(2)

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

चित्र नंबर 1 मे आप लोगों को चेक इन काउंटर नजर आ रहा है जब की चित्र नंबर 2 मे आप लोगों को मैंने लॉन्ग शॉट मे एयरपोर्ट की दाहिने हाथ की तरफ की लंबाई दिखने का प्रयास किया है.........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये एयरपोर्ट मे घुसते ही दिखाई देने वाला नजारा है.......(3)

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*इस चित्र मैं सबसे किनारे सीधे हाथ की तरफ एक packing मशीन भी फ्रेम मे आ गई है...... इस मशीन का उपयोग प्राय: वो लोग करते है जो की किसी वजह से अपने सुइटेकसे को ताला लगाना भूल जाते है या वो लोग इसका प्रगोग करते है जो की अपने  सामान पर कोई खरोंच भी नहीं देख सकते....... 

पूरे सुटकेस को प्लास्टिक से अच्छी तरह से रेप कर दिया जाता है........*

----------


## Parbat

वाह आचार्य जी 

ये तो कमाल का अनुभव सुना रहे हें आप 

की आपकी विदेश यात्रा और आप ही को कानो कान खबर ना हो 



आगे भी देखने और पढ़ने का इंतज़ार रहेगा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> भाई 
> सस्पेन्स पर सस्पेन्स 
> बहुत ही मजा आएगा 
> मुझे तो लगता है जोर का झटका धीरे से लगेगा भाई


जीत जी,

आप भी मजे ले रहे हो.......... यहाँ जान सूली पर टंग गई थी.........
 आपके द्वारा दिये सम्मान के लिए आभारी हूँ.......... आचार्य

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> वाह आचार्य जी 
> 
> ये तो कमाल का अनुभव सुना रहे हें आप 
> 
> की आपकी विदेश यात्रा और आप ही को कानो कान खबर ना हो 
> 
> 
> 
> आगे भी देखने और पढ़ने का इंतज़ार रहेगा


हाँ परबत जी,

ऐसी ही हैं हमारी श्रीमती जी........... ऐसे ऐसे सर्प्राइज़ देती हैं कि क्या कहूँ............... लेकेन यही तो उनकी अदा है जिस पर हम आज भी मरते है......... ,

सम्मान के लिए शुक्रिया , मेरे दोस्त...........  आचार्य

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये मूर्ति एयरपोर्ट के departure lounge मे लगी हुई है........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

इसी मूर्ति को दूसरी तरफ से भी देखिये..........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

इस मूर्ति के बारे मे जैसा एयरपोर्ट अथॉरिटी ने लिखा.............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*मजे कि बात है कि खुद एयरपोर्ट औटोरिटी मानती है कि हाथी का उपयोग भारतीय संस्कृति मे मेहमानों के स्वागत के लिए किया जाता है न कि उनकी विदाई के समय........ फिर भी ये हाथी departure हाल मे है न कि arrival हाल मे,,,,,,,,,,,

खैर कोई बात नहीं....... मैं तो हमेशा से ही इस मूर्ति कि बनावट और कृति से प्रभावित रहा हूँ.......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*इस हाथी के सामने कि जगह के पास सारी एयरलाइन्स के departure काउंटर  बनी हुई हैं जहां पर आप अपनी टिकिट अपनी एयरलाइन्स के काउंटर पर दिखते है और एयरलाइन्स वाले आपके लगिज को ले कर आपको सेक्युर्टी चेक काउंटर पर जाने के लिए कह देते है..... इस जगह पर फोटोग्राफी कि इजाजत नहीं है इसलिए मजबूर हूँ आपको यहाँ के फोटो नहीं दिखा सकता ...... 

सेक्युर्टी चेक हेतु लगभग 70 काउंटर हैं जहां पर आपका पासपोर्ट और आपकी सेक्युर्टी चेकिंग होती है.......। अगर आपके पास कोई भी ऐसी वस्तु है जो उनके अनुसार जहाज पर नहीं जानी चाहिए तो वो जब्त कर ली जाएगी। पानी कि बोतल ले जाने कि इजाजत है बशर्ते कि आप उस पानी को वहीं पी कर उनकी तसल्ली करा दे........ सीलबंद कोक कैन कि इजाजत नहीं मिलती हाँ खोल दो तो कोई बात नहीं...... 

इस जगह के बाद ड्यूटि फ्री शॉप का इलाका आ जाता है ।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*ड्यूटि फ्री शॉप कि तुलना आप एक हाइ क्लास मॉल से कर सकते है जहां पर लगभग सभी ऐसी वस्तुएं मिल जाएगी जो आप अपने साथ आगे विदेश मे अपने मित्रो और परिवार को गिफ्ट के रूप मे देना चाहेंगे......... कहने को ये ड्यूटि फ्री शॉप है लेकिन यदि इस जगह पर मौजूद सामान के दामों कि तुलना हम सामान्य बाजार से करें तो निशित ही आपको यहाँ पर दाम ज्यादा ही लगेंगे........ 

लेकिन फ्लाइट टाइम और चेक इन टाइम मे जो लगभग 2 घंटो का समय होता है उसे बिताने के लिए ये एक अच्छी जगह है ...... आगे के कुछ चित्र इससी ड्यूटि फ्री ज़ोन के है......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.........................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मेरी मनपसंद जगह...........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

........................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दोस्तों अगर मैं आप लोगो को बोर कर रहा हूँ तो बता देना........... प्लीज !!!*

----------


## chandni

> *दोस्तों अगर मैं आप लोगो को बोर कर रहा हूँ तो बता देना........... प्लीज !!!*


बिलकुल नहीं मित्र 
कृपया आप जारी रखें

----------


## ramsingh111

वाह  आचार्य जी उतम यात्रा वृतांत का जो ताना बना बुन रहे हे उस का आरंभ बिलकुल ही 
उतम और सही ववाहिक जीवन की सचाई के साथ किया हे आप ने 
 उतम विवरण के लिए बधाई कृपा और वृतांत को शब्दों में पिरो कर पेश केरे 
में इंतजार में हु 

                             राम सिंह

----------


## umabua

अद्भुद !!
आपकी भाषा और प्रस्तुतीकरण मन मोह रहा है !!
रोमांचक और मनोरंजक थाईलैंड यात्रा के विस्तृत विवरण की प्रतीक्षा है, आचार्य जी।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> बिलकुल नहीं मित्र 
> कृपया आप जारी रखें


हौसला  बढ़ाने के लिए शुक्रिया चाँदनी जी...............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> वाह  आचार्य जी उतम यात्रा वृतांत का जो ताना बना बुन रहे हे उस का आरंभ बिलकुल ही 
> उतम और सही ववाहिक जीवन की सचाई के साथ किया हे आप ने 
>  उतम विवरण के लिए बधाई कृपा और वृतांत को शब्दों में पिरो कर पेश केरे 
> में इंतजार में हु 
> 
>                              राम सिंह


राम सिंह जी,
कोशिश करूंगा की आपकी अपेक्षा पर खरा उतारूँ............दरअसल ये मेरा पहला प्रयास है...... किसी यात्रा का व्रतांत लिखने का।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> अद्भुद !!
> आपकी भाषा और प्रस्तुतीकरण मन मोह रहा है !!
> रोमांचक और मनोरंजक थाईलैंड यात्रा के विस्तृत विवरण की प्रतीक्षा है, आचार्य जी।


धन्यवाद उमा जी,
बस अब तुरंत आज का अपडेट लिखना शुरू करता हूँ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तो सेक्युर्टी चेक कंप्लीट करते करते रात के 2 बज चुके थे। श्रीमती जी का मूड थोड़ा थोड़ा ठीक सा लग रहा था क्योंकि अभी तक मैंने किसी भी प्रकार का कोई विरोध नहीं जताया था। सब कुछ उनही पर छोड़ दिया था। लेकिन शरीर तो अपने हिसाब से चल रहा था। कलकत्ता से सबेरे नाश्ता करके चला था और दोपहर का खाना दिल्ली मे खाने का प्रोग्राम था। दिल्ली मे कोहरे के कारण कुछ फ्लाइट देर से पहुंची तो सोचा था की घर पर लंच न ले कर सीधे शाम की चाय ले लूँगा और डिनर जल्दी कर लूँगा। इसलिए एयरपोर्ट से घर जाते हुए रास्ते से 4 केले ले लिए थे और अमूल मिल्क का एक कैन ले ली थी और खा लिए थे। 

अब स्थिति ये थी की भूख करारी लग रही थी । ब्लैक लेबल ललचा रहा था। तो मैंने डरते डरते मैडम से निवेदन किया - "स्वीट हार्ट ----आप को भूख लग रही होगी " मतलब अपने दिल की बात उनके ऊपर लादने की कोशिस की। 

अब यार ये पत्नियाँ बहुत समझदार होती हैं। ये अलग बात है की हम मर्दों को ये बात मानने मे थोड़ी दिक्कत होती है लेकिन हकीकत यही है की हमारी पत्नियाँ ही हमें हमारे पति होने के अहसास को अहसास करती है।

 मदाम तुरंत भाँप गई की मुझे तलब उठ रही है और साथ ही साथ भूख भी लग रही है....... लेकिन टाइम न डिनर का था और न ही ब्रेकफ़ास्ट का ........ अब मैडम को थोड़ा अफसोस सा हो रहा था की मारे गुस्से के न उन्होने खाया और न ही मुझे खाने दिया...... । 

निरंतर यात्राओं मे रहने के कारण ये स्थिति मेरे लिए कोई नई नहीं थी। 

खैर मदाम ने अपना पर्स खोला और मुझे 5000 रुपए दिये और कहा "चलो lounge मे चलते है वहाँ आप अपनी दवा ले लेना और साथ मे खाना खा लेंगे "

अब मैंने भी भाव खाया और मैडम को बोला ------" देखिये स्वीट हार्ट ----- अब अगले 6 दिन तक मैं कुछ नहीं करूंगा सिवाय आपके हुक्म बजने के..... तो आप ही ले चलो और आप ही बिल देना...... और आप ही मेरे लिए दवा का चुनाव करना। "
(मदाम जब मेरे लिए थोड़े प्यार मे होती है तो व्हिस्की को दवा कहती है )

तो दोस्तों हम दोनों ने lounge की ओर प्रस्थान किया और वहाँ पर मदाम ने मेरी मन पसंद शैंपन G.H. Mumm Brut Champagne का ऑर्डर दिया और साथ ही साथ डिनर का भी....... अगला 1.5 घंटा हमने शैंपन और डिनर का आनंद लिया ........... और .................. और आने वाले कल के लिए तैयार हो गए.......*

----------


## deshpremi

क्या लिखते है आचार्या जी 
बहुत दिन हो गए एअरपोर्ट में गए हुए आपने यादे ताजा करदी 
आगे के अपडेट का इन्तजार रहेगा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये है वो lounge जहां पर हमने अपने ड्रिंक और डिनर का आनंद लिया

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

देखिये पूरा lounge खाली पड़ा है...... अब रात के 3 बजे कौन खाना खाता है और ??????????????

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*ठीक 5 बजे प्लेन मे बोर्डिंग की आवाज लग गई और हम दोनों मियां बीवी प्लेन मे बैठने चल दिये । प्लेन मे बैठ कर जब चारों ओर देखा तो पाया लगभग 20 से 25 नव विवाहित जोड़े भी अपने हनीमून के लिए जा रहे थे। उनकी स्थिति और चाव को देख कर मन बड़ा प्रफुल्लित था..... 

नए नए बने पति अपनी नई नई बनी पत्नी का ध्यान रखने का कोई मौका छोड़ नहीं रहे थे....... । इंडिगो अपने यात्रियों को कान मे लगाने के लिए कॉटन नहीं देता । एक नव विवाहित पति ने इसके लिए अच्छा खासा विवाद कर दिया और फ़र्स्ट ऐड बॉक्स से रुई निकलवा कर ही माना। बड़ा अच्छा लग रहा था एक युवक को एक जिम्मेदार पति के रूप मे परिवर्तित होते देख कर। हालांकि कई जोड़े ऐसे थे जो पहली बार विदेश जा रहे थे लेकिन अपने जीवन साथी को इस तरह से समझा रहे थे जैसे की सारा अनुभव उन्हे ही है....... बहुत अच्छा लग रहा था...... 

हम पति पत्नी ने तुरंत निश्चय किया की अब हम इसे अपना 3सारा हनीमून ट्रिप कहेंगे....... और ये तय करते ही हमारी श्रीमती जी के चेहरे पर जो लाली आई ------- बस क्या कहूँ........ ?*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अपने ठीक समय पर जहाज ने थायलैंड के लिए उड़ान भरी......... । 

पता नहीं कितनी बार मैं इस एयरपोर्ट से विदेश के लिए रवाना हो चुका हूँ और न जाने कितने शहर  मैंने रात को हवाई जहाज से  देखे है लेकिन उस दिन जो नजारा था कुछ अजीब सा ही था....... पता नहीं ये शैंपन का असर था ...... या पत्नी के साथ बिताए जाने वाले अगले 6 दिन का इंतजार ..... या एक जबर्दस्ती की छुट्टी का माहोल ............. लेकिन दिल्ली उस दिन बहुत दिलकश लगी........ 

आइये आप भी मेरे साथ दिल्ली को देखिये........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.........................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

...................

----------


## chandni

> *ठीक 5 बजे प्लेन मे बोर्डिंग की आवाज लग गई और हम दोनों मियां बीवी प्लेन मे बैठने चल दिये । प्लेन मे बैठ कर जब चारों ओर देखा तो पाया लगभग 20 से 25 नव विवाहित जोड़े भी अपने हनीमून के लिए जा रहे थे। उनकी स्थिति और चाव को देख कर मन बड़ा प्रफुल्लित था..... 
> 
> नए नए बने पति अपनी नई नई बनी पत्नी का ध्यान रखने का कोई मौका छोड़ नहीं रहे थे....... । इंडिगो अपने यात्रियों को कान मे लगाने के लिए कॉटन नहीं देता । एक नव विवाहित पति ने इसके लिए अच्छा खासा विवाद कर दिया और फ़र्स्ट ऐड बॉक्स से रुई निकलवा कर ही माना। बड़ा अच्छा लग रहा था एक युवक को एक जिम्मेदार पति के रूप मे परिवर्तित होते देख कर। हालांकि कई जोड़े ऐसे थे जो पहली बार विदेश जा रहे थे लेकिन अपने जीवन साथी को इस तरह से समझा रहे थे जैसे की सारा अनुभव उन्हे ही है....... बहुत अच्छा लग रहा था...... 
> 
> हम पति पत्नी ने तुरंत निश्चय किया की अब हम इसे अपना 3सारा हनीमून ट्रिप कहेंगे....... और ये तय करते ही हमारी श्रीमती जी के चेहरे पर जो लाली आई ------- बस क्या कहूँ........ ?*


खलल के लिए माफ करना मित्र 
पर आपके तीसरे हनीमून पर बच्चे बी तो साथ होंगे :group-dance:

----------


## santosh143

आचर्य जी मजा आ गया....आपकी यात्रा सुनकर.............जरी  रखे...........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> खलल के लिए माफ करना मित्र 
> पर आपके तीसरे हनीमून पर बच्चे बी तो साथ होंगे :group-dance:


चाँदनी जी,

मेरे बच्चे अब खुद के हनीमून पर जाने लायक हो गए है......अब अपने माँ बाप को तंग नहीं करते.......... ।  जल्दी शादी और जल्दी बच्चे होने का यही तो फायदा है.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचर्य जी मजा आ गया....आपकी यात्रा सुनकर.............जरी  रखे...........


जी जरूर संतोष जी.........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*धीरे धीरे जहाज 6000 फिट की ऊंचाई पर पहुँच गया ....... और मैं सोने की कोशिश करने लगा। लेकिन क्या करूँ नींद तो कोसों दूर थी क्योंकि वीसा की चिंता मुझे खाये जा रही थी। मैडम से कुछ पूछना मुसीबत को दावत देने के बराबर था जो की बड़े सुकून के साथ मेरी बगल वाली सीट पर मेरे कंधे पर सिर रख कर सोने की कोशिश कर रही थीं। 

तभी मुझे याद आया अरे यार थायलैंड के साथ तो भारत की संधि है और वहाँ जाने पर वीसा तुरंत दे दिया जाता है........ चिंता करने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है। मन ही मन मैंने अपनी याददाश्त को धन्यवाद दिया जिसने मुझे फिर से बचा लिय। मैं बिलकुल रिलैक्स हो गया । और हवाई जहाज से बाहर झाँकने लगा । पता नहीं क्यों - लेकिन आज भी मैं जहाज मे विंडो सीट का लोभ छोड़ नहीं पाता .......... । मुझे जहाज से बाहर झांकना आज भी बहुत अच्छा लगता है। बादलों के बीच से उड़ना ---- पता नहीं क्यों मुझे मेरे बचपन की याद दिला देता है जब मेरी माँ और दादी मुझे बादलों मे उड़ती परियों की कहानी सुनाती थीं । शायद आज भी मैं उनही परियों को ढूंदने की कोशिश करता रहता हूँ। 

ये मन भी कितना बावला होता है जितना मिलता है हमेशा उससे ज्यादा की तमन्ना करता है। हमेशा असंभव को संभव बनाने के सपने देखता है।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अभी मैं अपने विचारों मे खोया हुआ था की एयर होस्टेस्स ने आ कर एक फॉर्म मुझे पकड़ा दिया और मैडम की तरफ इशारा करते हुए एक फॉर्म और मुझे पकड़ा दिया।

 मैं मन ही मन मुस्कुराया। ऐसा क्यों नहीं हो सकता की कोई महिला किसी पुरुष के लिए फैसले करे......... उसके फॉर्म भरे...........


अक्सर ही मैं और मेरी पत्नी इस स्थिति से दो चार होते रहते है ........ और हमेशा ही मैं कमांड उनके हाथ मे सौप देता हूँ। दोस्तों विश्वास कीजिये महिलाएं ऐसी परिस्थितियों से निपटना हम मर्दों से बेहतर जानती है। मैंने दोनों फॉर्म मैडम को सौंप दिये और आपके लिए बादलों के फोटो लेने लगा। 

*
एयर होस्टेस्स का चेहरा देखने लायक था।

----------


## fullmoon

> *दोस्तों...... 
> 
> इस सूत्र मे मैं अपनी थायलैंड यात्रा की यादें आपके साथ बांटना चाहूँगा......... बहुत डरते डरते ये कदम उठा रहा हूँ। 
> 
> पता नहीं आप लोगों की अपेक्षा पर खरा उतार पाऊँगा या नहीं......*



*आचार्य जी ,*
*डरना तो हम सब शिष्यों को आपसे चाहिए* 
*पर आचार्य जी खुद अपने शिष्यों से डर  रहे हैं ।।।*:confused:
*आपकी लेखन शैली में इतनी  पकड़ है की एक बार जो सूत्र शुरू किया तो अंत तक पढता  चला गया।*
*अपडेट करते रहें।।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

फुल्लमून जी,

आपका इस सूत्र पर आ कर टिप्पणी करना वाकई मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा। आशा है आप के दर्शन बार बार होते रहेंगे। 

आचार्य

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये था वो दृश्य ........ जेट पर धूप पड़ रही है जिसकी वजह से इसका रंग सुनहरा हो गया.........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

बर्मा (रंगून) का दृश्य

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अब जब भारतीय हवाई अड्डा पीछे रह गया है तो चलिये इसके बारे मे भी कुछ जान लेते है।



इंदिरा गांधी अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय विमानक्षेत्र*  भारत की राजधानी एवं राष्ट्रीय राजधानी क्षेत्र दिल्ली का प्रधान अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय विमानक्षेत्र है। यह नई दिल्ली नगर केन्द्र से लगभग १६ कि.मी. दक्षिण-पश्चिम दिशा में स्थित है। भारत की पूर्व प्रधान मंत्री इंदिरा गाँधी के नाम पर बना यह भारत का व्यस्ततम विमानक्षेत्र है।  हवाई अड्डे के नवीनतम टर्मिनल-३ के चालू हो जाने के बाद से ४ करोड़ ६० लाख  यात्री क्षमता तथा वर्ष २०३० तक की अनुमानित यात्री क्षमता १० करोड़ के  साथ यह भारत के साथ-साथ पूरे दक्षिण एशिया का सबसे बड़ा और सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण व्यापार संबंधी विमानन केन्द्र बन गया है। भारत की वाणिज्यिक राजधानी मुंबई के छत्रपति शिवाजी अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय विमानक्षेत्र के साथ इसके आंकड़े मिलाकर देखें तो ये दोनों दक्षिण एशिया के आधे से अधिक विमान यातायात को वहन करते हैं। इस विमानक्षेत्र के संचालक दिल्ली इंटरनेशनल एयरपोर्ट लिमिटेड (डायल) इसे विश्व का अगला अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय ट्रांज़िट हब बनाने के प्रयास कर रहा है। 

सर्वप्रथम इसका संचालन भारतीय वायु सेना के पास था, जिसके बाद उसने इसका प्रबंधन दायित्व भारतीय विमानपत्तन प्राधिकरण को सौंप दिया। मई २००६ से हवाई अड्डे का प्रबंधन दिल्ली अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय एयरपोर्ट लिमिटेड (डायल) के पास आया। डायल जीएमआर समूह के नेतृत्व में एक संयुक्त उद्यम (_ज्वाइन्ट वेन्चर_) है। डायल ही विमानक्षेत्र के आगे हो रहे विस्तार एवं आधुनिकीकरण के लिये भी उत्तरदायी है।  इस निजीकरण का भरपूर विरोध भाविप्रा कर्मचारियों ने किया, किन्तु अन्ततः ३ मई, २००६ को यह प्रबंधन स्थानांतरण संपन्न हो गया।

 वर्ष २००११-१२ में विमानक्षेत्र से ३५८.८ लाख यात्रियों की आवाजाही संपन्न हुई  और यहां के विस्तार कार्यक्रम योजना के अनुसार इसकी क्षमता वर्ष २०३० तक १० करोड़ यात्री तक हो जायेगी।यहां के नये टर्मिनल भवन के २०१० के राष्ट्रमंडल खेलों से पूर्व निर्माण के बाद ही इसकी वार्षिक ३४० लाख यात्रियों की क्षमता है।यहां का टर्मिनल-३ विश्व का ८वां सबसे बड़ा यात्री टर्मिनल है।

सितंबर २००८ में यहां ४.४३ कि.मी लंबी नयी उड़ानपट्टी (रनवे-३) का उद्घाटन हुआ था। इंदिरा गांधी अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय विमानक्षेत्र को २०१० में एयरपोर्ट काउन्सिल इन्टरनेशनल  द्वारा १५०-२५० लाख यात्री श्रेणी में विश्व का चौथा सर्वोत्तम  विमानक्षेत्र, एवं एशिया-प्रशांत क्षेत्र में सर्वाधिक प्रगति वाला  विमानक्षेत्र होने का सम्मान मिला था।  वर्ष २०११ में विमानक्षेत्र को इसी परिषद द्वारा पुनः २.५-४ करोड़ यात्री  क्षमता श्रेणी में विश्व का दूसरा सर्वोत्तम विमानक्षेत्र होने का गौरव  मिला था।  यह स्थान कोरिया के इंचेयन अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय विमानक्षेत्र के बाद था। 

*(विकिपेडिया से साभार)*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*मैडम फॉर्म  भरने मे व्यस्त हो गई और मैंने अपना सिर खिड़की पर टिका दिया और धीरे से सो गया। क्योंकि पिछली पूरी रात सो नहीं पाया था। लगभग 4 घंटे की नींद के बाद मेरी नींद खुली क्योंकि जहाज के बैंकॉक एयरपोर्ट पर पहुँचने के घोषणा होने लगी थी और एयर होस्टेस्स हमे पेटी बांधने और सीट सीधी करने के लिए कह रही थी। 1 मिनट लगा सब कुछ समझने मे । और जब खिड़की से निगाह बाहर गई तो अवाक रह गया...... 

इतनी हरियाली और साफ वातावरण दिख रहा था की क्या कहूँ - आइये आप भी देखिये........... बैंकॉक का नजारा 2000 फिट की ऊंचाई से -*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये हरियाली...........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*खैर लगभग 6.5 घंटे की यात्रा के बाद हम लोग थायलैंड पहुँच गए....... ।

 विमान से उतरते ही श्रीमती जी ने फिर से एक सर्प्राइज़ मुझे दिया ।  1000 भाट का नोट और वीसा ऑन अररिवल की एप्लिकेशन और  जिस पर मेरी फोटो भी लगी हुई थी मेरे हाथ मे दे दी और आदेश दिया चलो जल्दी से ये फॉर्म अपने सिग्नेचर करके वीसा काउंटर पर दे दो ....... बाकी लोग तो अभी फॉर्म भर कर लाइन मे लगेंगे तब तक हम लोग बाहर होंगे। 

ये वाकई एक समझदारी भरा निर्णय था...... एक बार अगर वीसा की लाइन लग जाती है तो समझ लो की कम से कम 2 घंटे तो गए और अगर आपके साथ इंडियन लोग हैं तो 3 क्योंकि लाइन मेन लगना तो हमारे संस्कारों मैं है ही नहीं। तो दोस्त विश्वास करें मदाम के इस कार्य से 30 मिनट मे हम एयरपोर्ट से बाहर थे । 

बाहर निकलते ही मैडम ने एक पेपर निकाला और उसे मुझे दे दिया ........ अब मुझे पता चला की सारी तैयारी क्या थी....... मदाम ने एक टूर ऑपरेटर की मदद ली थी और अब अगले 6 दिन हमें इस प्रोग्राम के मुताबिक बिताने थे। 

मुझे हमेशा से ही एक बंधे ढर्रे पर पर्यटन करना अच्छा नहीं लगता........... । मेरे अनुसार पर्यटन का मतलब है जिधर चाहो मुह उठाओ और चल दो ....... कोई फिक्र नहीं ....... कोई चिंता नहीं...... । लेकिन ये टूर ऑपरेटर हमेशा कम समय मे ज्यादा से ज्यादा देना चाहते है । और एक सामान्य पर्यटक के हिसाब से ये गलत भी नहीं है। 

खैर ..... बाहर निकलते ही हमें हमारा टॅक्सी ड्राईवर मिल गया .......... वो हमारे नाम के बोर्ड लिए खड़ा था ..... । अभी हमारे जहाज के साथी वीसा की लाइन मैं लगे थे और हम लोग पटटया के लिए चले जा रहे थे...... हमारे प्रोग्राम के मुताबिक हमें 3 दिन पटटया मे बिताने थे*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

पटटया के रास्ते का एक दृश्य.......... हरियाली और सड़क की स्वछता पर ध्यान दीजिये......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*पटटया थायलैंड का शहर है जहां पर समुद्र उपलब्ध है। इसके बीच सफ़ेद रेत और सफ़ेद पानी के लिए मशहूर हैं। ये बैंकॉक शहर से लगभग 150 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर है। ये दूरी कोई भी टॅक्सी लगभग 2 घंटे मे पूरी करती है। 
इस रोड पर कार 120 km की रफ्तार से चलती है........ ट्रेफिक जाम नहीं होता ....... इस सड़क की तुलना आप भारत के किसी भी एक्सप्रेस वे से कर सकते है।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

पटटया के रास्ते ............

----------


## munnuji11

आचार्य जी, यात्रा संस्मरण प्रस्तुति आकर्षक एवं मोहक है ……………… साभार

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

[QUOTE=munnuji11;1793791]आचार्य जी, यात्रा संस्मरण प्रस्तुति आकर्षक एवं मोहक है ……………… साभार[/QUOTE

मुन्नूजी ,

आपका प्रोत्साहन मुझे और लिखने की प्रेरणा दे रहा है....... । धन्यवाद। 

आचार्य

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

टोल टैक्स वसूली के लिए ------------- ध्यान से देखिये....... कोई भीड़ भाड़ नहीं है....... जबकि ये थायलैंड का एक व्यस्त राज मार्ग है........... ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*चलिये , सफर का आनंद लेते हुए हम पटटया मे अपने होटल पर लगभग 2.30 बजे पहुँच गए...... । इंडिगो वाले लो कोस्ट एयरलाइन्स होने के कारण लंच या ब्रेकफ़ास्ट नहीं देते । नाश्ता तो इसलिए नहीं किया क्योंकि रात को 3 बजे के लगभग ही डिनर किया था और लंच के लिए हिम्मत नहीं पड़ी। 

जहाज मे जो खरीद कर खा सकते है उससे मेरा कुछ होता नहीं हाँ गुस्सा जरूर आता है....... अब अगर 5 डॉलर का एक सूखा सैंड विच मिले तो बताओ किसके गले से नीचे उतरेगा....... । इस कारण से होटल पहुँच कर जल्दी से चेक इन किया और होटल के रेस्टरोंट मे कुछ खाने के लिए घुसा और उल्टे पैर लौट आया........ । मेनू कार्ड मे लगभग 70 आइटम थी लेकिन 2 को छोड़ कर सब नोनवेज । मछली , और पोर्क की वराइटि ही वराइटि........ नहीं था तो बस कुछ वेज। 

श्रीमती जी को बताया........ तो मैडम ने कहा , चलो बाहर निकल कर कुछ खा कर आते है........... 

तो दोस्तों लगभग 1 km दूर एक भारतीय होटल मिला...... लगा जैसे स्वर्ग मिल गया। और हम जल्दी से अंदर घुस गए। 

बिलकुल भारतीय माहौल........ लता के गाने बज रहे थे। बड़ा अच्छा लगा....... लेकिन दाम देख कर श्रीमती जी का मूड खराब...... एक रोटी 100 रुपए, एक नान 130 रुपए। छोले भटूरे की प्लेट 450 रुपए। सबसे सस्ती सब्जी की प्लेट 400 रुपए। दाम और होटल की औकात इंडिया के हिसाब से मैच नहीं कर रहे थे। वैसे होटल मे इंडिया मे रोटी के दाम 10 रुपए नान 15 से 25 रुपए और छोले भटूरे 50 रुपए होने चाहिए थे। 

मैडम को विदेश यात्रा मे अक्सर ये ही शिकायत होती है। लेकिन खाना खा कर लगा दाम ठीक थे........ हर चीज वास्तव मे भारत से लाई हुई लग रही थी...... वरना तो थाई लोग हर चीज मे नारियल का तेल या मछली का तेल या पोर्क की चर्बी इस्तेमाल करते है.......... खाना refined ऑइल मे बना था और पेट पर भारी  नहीं था...... तो कुल मिला कर 1200 रुपए का खाना बुरा नहीं लगा। मैडम का मूड कुछ इस बात से भी ठीक हुआ की इतना बिल तो इंडिया मे भी किसी ठीक ठाक होटल मे बन जाता है। 

खाना खा कर होटल लौटे ...... । और आराम की तैयारी की........... । वातावरण का तापमान 35 डिग्री था। लेकिन होटल मे घुसते ही एसी की ठंडक सारी गर्मी भुला दी। कमरे की बाल्कनी की विंडो खोल दी और शीशे का फनेल बंद रहने दिया।

 सामने का नजारा देखते ही सफर की सारी थकान उतार गयी......... आप भी देखिये मैंने क्या देखा..........?*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.....................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

......................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.......................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्रो  पिक्चर क्वालिटी मे कमी के लिए एपल को दोष दीजिएगा । जैसी खींच पाया आपके आगे पेश कर दी। 

(इसे कहते हैं नाच न जाने आँगन टेढ़ा -------- फोटो खींचनी आती नहीं और दोष एपल को )

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्रो....... आपके प्रोत्साहन की एक लाइन मुझे ऊर्जा से लबरेज कर देती है...... 

सुन रहे है न बेन जी..............

----------


## chandni

> मित्रो....... आपके प्रोत्साहन की एक लाइन मुझे ऊर्जा से लबरेज कर देती है...... 
> 
> सुन रहे है न बेन जी..............


सुन तो मेने भी लिया :bear:

मित्र पिछले तीन दिनों से फोरम पर लोग इन होते ही सबसे पहले आप ही के सूत्र पर आती हूँ अपडेट देखने के लिए 
आप बहुत अच्छे से बयां कर रहे हें , लग रहा हे जेसे हम खुद ही सफर कर रहे हें :)

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> सुन तो मेने भी लिया :bear:
> 
> मित्र पिछले तीन दिनों से फोरम पर लोग इन होते ही सबसे पहले आप ही के सूत्र पर आती हूँ अपडेट देखने के लिए 
> आप बहुत अच्छे से बयां कर रहे हें , लग रहा हे जेसे हम खुद ही सफर कर रहे हें :)


धन्यवाद चाँदनी जी....... ,

----------


## ramsingh111

आचार्य जी आप का यात्रा सस्मरण पढ़ केर तो मन आहा करने लग जाता हे और 

में खुद को आप के साथ उस यात्रा में पाता हु 
आप ने जिस सब्दावली से यात्रा का वर्णन किया हे असे लगता हे की इसी को पढ़े जाये 

आप का शुक्रिया इतने सुंदर यात्रा वृतांत के लिए 
कृपा और आगे जल्दी बढे 
में पर्तीक्षा में हु आचार्य जी 

रामसिंह

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

धन्यवाद राम सिंह जी,

ये यात्रा व्रतांत लिखने का मेरा पहला प्रयास है........ वैसे तो अपने विषय पर मैंने कई पुस्तक लिखी है लेकिन यात्रा व्रतांत पहला ही है........ मुझे खुशी है की मैं आपकी उम्मीद पर खरा उतरा .........

आचार्य

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

शानदार यात्रा संस्मरण है आचार्य ! :clap:

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> शानदार यात्रा संस्मरण है आचार्य ! :clap:


धन्यवाद ...... मित्र,

आप मित्रो के  लिखे शब्द मुझे ऊर्जा से भर देते हैं।-------------

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तो मित्रों, 

शाम के लगभग 8 बजे तक हमने अपने कमरे मे आराम किया....... । उसके बाद तैयार हो कर होटल के बाहर आ गए ताकि पटाया को तनिक निकट से देख सकें। पटाया की रात ने मुझे बहुत कुछ सोचने के लिए मजबूर कर दिया। 

पटाया की हर सड़क पर हर 3सरी दुकान या तो बीयर बार है या मसाज शॉप। दोनों ही तरह की दुकानों पर 5-10 लड़कियों का झुंड लगभग नग्न अवस्था मे खड़ा रहता है जो की पर्यटकों को बीयर पीने के लिए ललचाती हैं या "मसाज" के लिए बुलाती हैं। 

अमरीकन , ब्रिटिश और अरब पर्यटक इन लड़कियों की सेवाओं का पूरा प्रयोग करते दिखाई देते है..... । कारण उनकी करेंसी और थाई भात के मूल्य का अंतर ...... एक us डॉलर लगभट 30.2 भात के बराबर होता है। अर्थात एक बीयर लगभग 2 -3 डॉलर और साथ मे लगभग नग्न लड़की........ जो उन्हे और प्रोत्साहित कर रही है......  उनकी हर शरारत को बढ़ावा दे रही हैं। बिलकुल यही हाल मसाज शॉप का था ..... 300 थाई भात मे फूट मसाज और 500 भात मे "फुल्ल बॉडी मसाज" एक घंटे के लिए ...... समय के साथ रेट बढ़ता जाता है....... और ये सब उनकी रेट लिस्ट मे दुकान के बाहर बड़ा बड़ा लिखा है....... कोई शर्म या हिचक कहीं नजर नहीं आ रही थी। 

लेकिन एक बात बड़ी ताज्जुब की लग रही थी....... इतनी नग्नता के बावजूद महिलाओं के साथ कोई बदतमीजी से पेश नहीं आ रहा था। मतलब जो महिला इससे अलग अपनी फूड शॉप या कोई और शॉप चला रही है उसे कोई डिस्टर्ब नहीं कर रहा था। एक जगह तो बीयर बार , मसाज शॉप  और रेडीमेड गार्मेंट्स की दुकान अगल बगल देखि और तीनों दुकान का माहौल बिलकुल अलग देखा। जो दुकान जिस लायक थी वैसा माहौल......... 

6 घंटे मे सड़क का माहौल बदलता पहली बार देखा। दोपहर को इस सड़क को किसी और ही रंग मे देखा था और अब क्या देख रहा था............ मैं बिलकुल हैरान था.......... । 

मैंने अपने लिए एक जौनी वॉकर डबल ब्लॅक और 3 सोडा खरीदे और होटल के लिए लौट चला........ रास्ते से कुछ फल और डिनर पैक करवा लिया और लौट आया........ मन तनिक उदास सा हो गया.......*

----------


## ramsingh111

आचार्य जी मन क्यों उदास हो गया

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*थायलैंड का खुदरा किराना व्यापार पर दो दुकानों का कब्जा है। पहली का नाम 7-11 (सेवेन एलेवन ) और दूसरी का नाम फॅमिली मार्ट है। इन दोनों ने मिलकर किराना व्यापार का लगभग 60 प्रतिशत हिस्सा कब्जा रखा है । किराना की दुकाने कहीं नजर नहीं आती। ये दुकाने दूध, चावल रोज़मर्रा के जरूरत की चीजे , शराब बीअर  आदि बेचती है...... यदि दाम की तुलना की जाए तो हर चीज के दाम लगभग भारतीय दामों के बराबर ही है जैसे की बीअर 90 से 130 रुपए , ब्रैड 30 रुपए लेकिन ताजे फल काफी महंगे मिलते है....... एक आम 40 रुपए ,एक अमरूद 40 रुपए, एक लगभग 3 किलो का तरबूज 100 रुपए, एक नारियल 50 रुपए का मिलता है........ 

थाई व्यापार पर मुख्यतया महिलाओं का कब्जा नजर आया..... पुरुष वहाँ पर मुझे मेहनत वाले काम करते नजर आए जैसे की ड्राईवर, कुली, या बोट मन । सामान्य रूप से पब्लिक dealing वाले सारे व्यवसाय महिलाओं के पास और बाकी सब पुरुषों के पास....... यहाँ तक की टोल पर भी सामान्य रूप से महिलाए कार्य करती दिखाई दीं । 

*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी मन क्यों उदास हो गया


रामसिंग जी,
एक देश जहां महिलाओं को पूरी अर्थव्यवस्था संभालते देख रहा था वहीं उसी देश की महिलाओं को एक गिरे हुए पेशे मे लिप्त देख कर मन तनिक उदास सा हो गया था.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

....................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

एक ये है........

----------


## ramsingh111

> रामसिंग जी,
> एक देश जहां महिलाओं को पूरी अर्थव्यवस्था संभालते देख रहा था वहीं उसी देश की महिलाओं को एक गिरे हुए पेशे मे लिप्त देख कर मन तनिक उदास सा हो गया था.......


जी आचार्य जी या बात तो उदास करती हे

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*खैर , 

रात को स्विमिंग पूल मे 2 लेंथ लगाई  और खाना - पीना कर के सो गए ....... अगले दिन हमें पटाया की दिन की लाइफ के भी दर्शन करने थे........ 

अगले दिन सो कर उठने के बाद और फ्रेश हो कर होटल के रैस्टौरेंट मे पहुंचे । वहाँ पर मेरे आश्चर्य का ठिकाना न रहा जब मैंने बिलकुल अपनी पसंद का नाश्ता देखा...... 

1 गिलास दूध , कॉर्नफ़्लेक्स, 2 टोस्ट विथ चीज अँड बट्टर और साथ मे ढेर सारे फल...... कल की सारी निराशा खत्म हो गई....... मन भर कर नाश्ता किया और हम दोनों पति पत्नी पटाया के लोकल मार्केट मे घूमने चले गए....... । ये लोकल मार्केट बिलकुल ऐसा लग रहा था जैसा की इंडिया के लगभग हर बड़े हिल स्टेशन मे फैले चाइना मार्केट टिब्बेत मार्केट...... उसी तरह से फोल्डिंग चारपाई पर सामान लगा कर बेचना....... और फुल्ल मोलभाव........ 

हमने मेरे लिए शॉर्ट्स और रबर की चप्पल खरीदी क्योंकि अगले दिन हमारा प्रोग्राम सी वॉटर डाईविन्ग, पारा सैलिंग और वॉटर स्कूटर ड्राइविंग का था....... तो मेरे पास स्विमिंग कॉस्ट्यूम नहीं था ............इसलिए शॉर्ट्स से काम चलना था.......*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही शानदार वर्णन है,ऐसा लगा मैं सच मैं थायलेंड मैं हूँ।

----------


## pradip1981

*आचार्य जी प्रणाम, आपका यात्रा संस्मरण बहुत ही रोमांचक है, आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई आगे जरी रखिये अपने संस्मरण.......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दोपहर बाद तक समुद्र के किनारे घूमते घूमते और लंच बाहर ही ले कर हुमने होटल लौटने की तैयारी की........ क्योंकि शाम के 6:30 पर हमारा पटाया का फ़ेमस स्किन शो (कैबरे) देखने का प्रोग्राम था...... 

न न न  दोस्तों इस आचार्य पर गुस्सा न होइए....... 

ये सिर्फ नाम का कैबरे शो है वास्तव मे ये एक आर्टिस्टिक शो है जिसमे थायलैंड सहित विश्व के प्रमुख देशों के गानो को लेकर डांस और ड्रामा का प्रोग्राम किया जाता है...... इसमे लाइट और साउंड का इतना बेहतरीन और मनमोहक प्रदर्शन किया गया था की मेरे पास शब्द नहीं है........ इन फक्त ,,,,,,,,,,, ये एक कॉस्ट्यूम शो है....... भारत से इसमे माधुरी दीक्षित का प्रसिद्ध गाना ...... अब तो लूटा है बाज़ार ........ को शामिल किया गया है। 

तो शाम को 5:45 पर शो वालों की गाड़ी आ गई और हमें ले कर थिएटर पर पहुँच गई..... मदाम और मुझे शो की सबसे बेहतरीन सीट मे से एक सीट मिली थी जहां से पूरा शो बड़े आराम से देखा जा सकता था...... पहुँचते ही एक वैल्कम ड्रिंक और एक लड़की हमें हमारी सीट तक छोड़ कर आ गई...... और बाकी आप फोटो के माध्यम से देखें.........*

----------


## pradip1981

आचार्य जी प्रणाम, आपका यात्रा संस्मरण बहुत ही रोमांचक है, आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई आगे जारी रखिये अपने संस्मरण.......

----------


## pradip1981

इन्तेजार नहीं हो रहा है कृपया जल्दी से पोस्ट करें

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> बहुत ही शानदार वर्णन है,ऐसा लगा मैं सच मैं थायलेंड मैं हूँ।


शुक्रिया मेरे दोस्त ------- मेरे साथ आगे भी इस यात्रा पर बने रहिए........ । 




> *आचार्य जी प्रणाम, आपका यात्रा संस्मरण बहुत ही रोमांचक है, आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई आगे जरी रखिये अपने संस्मरण.......*


जरूर मित्र...... मैं इसे जरूर जारी रखूँगा........ देर हो सकती है बंद नहीं..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शुक्रिया मेरे दोस्त ------- मेरे साथ आगे भी इस यात्रा पर बने रहिए........ । 
> 
> 
> ...


जब से आपने सूत्र का निर्माण किया है,तब से साथ हूँ ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

शो चालू होने वाला है........

----------


## faqrudeen

Bhai tasveer daliye us dance ki. Dil se intzaar ho raha h. Interesting sutra h.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शो चालू होने वाला है........


दर्शक भी इंतजार कर रहे है।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

उपरोक्त चित्र मे नायिका के कपड़े इतने चमकीले है और लाइट इस प्रकार से राखी गई है की नायिका के इर्द गिर्द प्रकाश का आवरण बन जाए क्योंकि नायिका इसमे देवी के रूप मे मंच के बीच से प्रकट हो रही है...... नायिका जिस प्लातेफ़ोर्म पर खड़ी है वो मंच के नीचे से धीरे धीरे आता है .......... बड़ा ही सम्मोहक दृश्य होता है........ 

शब्द समझ नहीं आते लेकिन भावना सीधे दिल मे उतार जाती है.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> Bhai tasveer daliye us dance ki. Dil se intzaar ho raha h. Interesting sutra h.





> दर्शक भी इंतजार कर रहे है।


आप दोनों की आज्ञा शिरोधार्य ......... फकरुद्दीन जी सम्मान के लिए मेरा शुक्रिया कुबूल फरमाएँ.........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..............
तेजी के साथ बदलते बैक्ग्राउण्ड पर नजर डालिए .......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये पीछे बदलते हुए सेट वास्तविक रूप से बदलते है न की प्रॉजेक्टर के जरिये......... सारा खेल पर्दे और डांस और लाइट का है....... जिसको केवल देख कर ही सराहा जा सकता है.........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*ये शो 1 घंटे का था । इसके टिकिट की दर प्रति व्यक्ति 500 भात अर्थात लगभग 1000 रुपए थी....... शो देख कर ऐसा नहीं लगा की पैसा वेस्ट गया ...... शो मे लगी मेहनत और तरतमयता ने बहुत प्रभावित किया..... शो समाप्त होने पर शो के सभी कलाकार थिएटर के बाहर अपने कॉस्ट्यूम मे ही अपने प्रशंसको से मिलने आ जाते है...... प्रशंसक 100भात दे कर इनके साथ यदि चाहे तो फोटो भी खिंचवा सकता है.......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.......................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*शो देख कर रात के 8 बजे जब हम निकले तो हमने सीधे होटल वापस जाने की जगह सोचा की लोकल मार्केट को थोड़ा और एक्सप्लोर किया जाए...... । पूरा मार्केट घूम डाला लेकिन ऐसा कोई विशेष आइटम नहीं दिखाई दिया जिसे की थायलैंड की यादगार के तौर पर खरीदा जा सके...... यदपि थायलैंड अपने रेशम और हंडिक्राफ्ट के लिए फ़ेमस है..... 

रेशम की एक स्कार्फ , लगभग 2 फिट लंबा और 2 फिट चौड़ा , पसंद आई लेकिन दाम सुन कर झटका सा लगा....... 700 भात मतलब लगभग 1400 रुपए...... बहुत मोल भाव करके उस स्कार्फ को हम 500 भात मे खरीदने मे कामयाब हो गए...... हालांकि ये अब भी महंगा था लेकिन मदाम ने उस दिन जो ड्रेस पहन राखी थी उस पर वो बहुत खूबसूरत लग रहा था..... तो पैसे को इग्नोर किया और खुशी खरीद ली ....... । 

रास्ते मे एक बार मे थायलैंड की फ़ेमस व्हिस्की थोंग को चखने का सोचा ....... सबसे फ़ेमस और बेहतरीन बताई जाने वाली ये व्हिस्की हमारे इंडिया की सबसे बेकार व्हिस्की से भी बेकार लगी...... एक घूंट भी हलक से नीचे नहीं उतरा............. । चुप छाप बिल पे किया और होटल आ गए....... । रास्ते मे से खाना पैक करवाया । और अपनी ट्राइड अँड टेसटेड ब्रांड मे पनाह पाई...........*

----------


## prakash85

आचार्यजी बहुत ही बढ़िया तरीके से आपने विवरण दिया हैं वाकई में लग रहा हैं की जैसे मैं खुद ही घूम रहा हूँ आगे भी जारी रखें

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तीसरा दिन :
तीसरे दिन सबेरे जल्दी उठा ....... जिम मे गया और 1/2 घंटा पसीना बहाया। सारा बदन खुल गया। उसके बाद स्विमिंग पूल मे 2 लेंथ मारी। मूड एक दम फ्रेश हो गया। मदाम ने भी इस दो लेंथ मारी और हम दोनों नाश्ते के लिए तैयार हो गए...... । मदाम ने जूस और फल पसंद किए जबकि मैं तो अपने वही पुराने नाश्ते पर टिका रहा। बुफ्फे सिस्टम मे नाश्ते का यही फायदा होता है। सबको अपनी पसंद का नाश्ता उपलब्ध हो जाता है। लेकिन हम जैसे वेगेटेरियन लोगो के लिए चॉइस हमेशा कम ही होती है। 

खैर नाश्ता खत्म करके , हम दोनों होटल की लॉबी मे आ गए जहां पर हमारी टॅक्सी हमारा इंतजार कर रही थी। टॅक्सी पर बैठ कर हम लोग पाइर की ओर चल पड़े। जैसे की हमे पहले ही बताया जा चुका था हम लोग कैज्वल ड्रेस मे थे। मैंने शॉर्ट्स और हवाई चप्पल पहन राखी थी जबकि मैडम ने कुर्ती और बरमूडा जैसा कुछ पहन रखा था। वो भी हवाई चप्पल मे थी। 

दोस्तों पहले कभी मैं हवाई चप्पल मे घर से बाहर नहीं निकला था इसलिए कुछ अजीब सा लग रहा था...... लेकिन जब आस पास देखा तो सभी लोगो को इसी तरह के कपड़ो और चप्पल मे देखा। एक उत्तर भारतीय नव विवाहित पंजाबी जोड़ा , जिसका कंकण भी नहीं उतरा था , भी इसी तरह के कपड़ो मे था । दुल्हन तो एक चिड़िया की तरह चाहक रही थी। 2 ही मिनट मे हम उनकी अंकल और आंटी बन गए...... । बड़ा अच्छा लग रहा था उस जोड़े को देख कर । एक तरफ नवविवाहित जोड़े की शर्म और हया तो दूसरी तरफ एक दम खुला खुला माहौल। कैसे वो दोनों सामंजस्य बैठा रहे थे इसे हम दोनों देख रहे थे और उन्हे सराह रहे थे। 

*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तभी हमारी स्पीड बोट वहाँ पर लग गई । और हमें उसमे बैठा दिया गया। हमारे हाथों पर पेरमानेंट मार्कर से एक नंबर और कोड लिख दिया गया । ये हमारी पहचान थी। अब पूरे दिन इसी कोड से हमे पहचाना जाना था। 

स्पीडबोट चल दी और स्पीड बोट केवल नाम के लिए स्पीड बोट नहीं थी बल्कि वाकई स्पीडी थी...... पानी पर उड़ती हुई लग रही थी। 

इससे पहले स्पीडबोट का अनुभव मैंने कभी नहीं किया था इसलिए बड़ा रोमांचक लग रहा था। हमारा लक्ष्य था समुद्र मे लंगर दाल कर खड़ा एक जहाज , जहां से हमें पैरा सैलिंग का अनुभव लेना था। मैं हमेशा से ये अनुभव लेना चाहता था लेकिन कुछ डर और कुछ अपनी उम्र को ले कर संकोच इनके कारण कभी ये अनुभव नहीं ले सका। इस बार तो मैडम का आदेश था इसलिए न कर सकने का कोई चान्स ही नहीं था।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

लगभग 15 मिनट की यात्रा करने के उपरांत हम लोग इस जहाज पर पहुंचे। रास्ते का नजारा आपके लिए पेश है

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

...............

----------


## faqrudeen

Bhai wait nahi hota. Plz time nikalein  aur aage batayein kya hua.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*हमारी स्पीडबोट ने उस जहाज के साथ सटा कर अपने आप को उस जहाज से जोड़ लिया। और हम सभी बोट से जहाज पर आ गए ..... बड़ा ही अव्यवस्थित सा माहोल  था। छोटा सा जहाज और उस पर लगभग 150 लोग । खैर किसी तरह हमने टिकिट खरीदा ....... 600 भात प्रति व्यक्ति मतलब 1200 रुपए प्रति व्यक्ति की दर से । मैंने थोड़ी चालाकी दिखाने की कोशिश की । और केवल एक टिकिट खरीदा । और दोस्तों मैडम ने अपने ताजा ताजा बने भतीजो के साथ मिल कर जो मेरा बैंड बजाया बस मैं ही जानता हूँ या मेरा खुदा। 

वादा तोड़ , डरपोक और न जाने कितने शब्दालंकार मुझे मिले। तो भाई गया और एक और टिकट खरीदा । और लग गया लाइन मे। लेकिन दोस्तों मजा आ गया।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*सबसे पहले मेरे instructor ने पूछा केवल पैरा सैलिंग करनी है या फिर वॉटर डाईविन्ग भी ......... मैंने भी जोश मे आ कर कह दिया दोनों करनी है ........ "  i have to enjoy both to a maximum"  और फिर तिरछी नजर से मैडम को देखा। जहां मैडम केवल पैरा सैलिंग के लिए ही हाँ कर रही थी... । और धीरे से कहा डरपोक ........ और दोस्तों अगर मैडम को किसी शब्द से चिढ़ है तो वो है डरपोक........ बस क्या था मैडम ने बोला " go for deep ". 

पैरा सैलिंग मे वॉटर डाईविन्ग का मतलब होता है की आप के पराशूट को इतना नीचे लाया जाएगा की आप की छाती समुद्र की सतह पर होगी और स्पीडबोट की स्पीड के कारण आप पनि पर खीचे जा रहे होंगे जब की डीप का मातब पानी मे लगभग 2 फिट के गोते लगाना है। दोनों ही बार बोट आपको बोट खींच कर फिर से हवा मे लगभग 200 फिट ले जाती है। 

आपकी सेवा मे कुछ चित्र पेश हैं ...........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्रो चित्रो की क्वालिटी के लिए खेद है....... ये चित्र उसी जोड़े के द्वारा खींचे गए थे...... हम दोनों मिया बीवी तो आसमान मैं थे

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*कुल मिला कर अनुभव बहुत ही बढ़िया रहा...... मैडम के मुह मे थोड़ा पानी चला गया था क्योंकि उन्होने instructor की बात ध्यान मे नहीं राखी की मुह नहीं खोलना है....... लेकिन दोस्तों जब आप ऐसी परिस्थितियों मे होते हैं तो या तो आपकी लंबी ट्रेनिंग या आपकी गट फीलिंग ही आप के साथ होती है। 

तो ट्रेनिंग तो थी नहीं बस जो हो रहा था वो होता जा रहा था ......... लगभग 8 मिनट की इस उड़ान और डाईविन्ग के बाद हम लोग आगे चले । 

हमारा लक्ष्य था पानी के अंदर गोताखोरी करना और मछलियों को चारा खिलना..... । इस जगह से लगभग 10 मिनट तक सफर करने के बाद हम इस शिप पर पहुंचे.......... । और वहाँ जा कर मैडम के उत्साह पर पानी फिर गया। स्पष्ट लिखा था की अस्थमा के मरीज, हार्ट के मरीज और प्रेग्ननेंट महिला का गोताखोरी करना माना था। मैडम अस्थमा की मरीज हैं इसलिए उन्होने इस अनुभव के लिए माना कर दिया। 

और अब मेरी बारी थी ..... मैंने तुरंत अपनी जेब से 2 टाफी निकली और नव विवाहित जोड़े को दी। दोनों ने पूछा ये किसलिए ---- मैंने धीरे से बोर्ड की तरफ इशारा कर दिया और मुस्कराने लगा........ बस फिर क्या था अब हम तीनों ने मैडम को नए मेहमान की बधाइयाँ देनी शुरू कर दी ------ मैडम का चेहरा लाल और फिर जो मुक्के पड़े मुझे ---------- कसम से जवानी याद आ गई ------ 

छोड़ो यार........... मैं भी न..............?*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अब इसके बाद मैडम तो ऊपर रूकी लेकिन मैं नीचे पानी मे गोताखोरी के लिए उतरा । 10 फिट नीचे जाते ही कान बंद । खून का दबाव कानो पर बेतरह पड़ने लगा......... । तुरंत istructor के निर्देश याद आए और बाबा रामदेव वाला प्राणायाम कर लिया...... अरे यार इसको वो लोग ब्लो अँड ब्लॉक थे नोज़ कहते है........ सिम्प्लि नाक को एक हाथ से बंद कर ज़ोर से फूँक मरनी थी जिससे ब्लॉक हट जाए...... जादू की तरह असर हुआ और फिर सब कुछ सामान्य होता चला गया......... 

समुद्र ताल पर चहल कदमी और मूँगे की चट्टान पर बैठ कर शार्क को और मछलियों को खाना खिलना ये जीवन मे एक बार होने वाला अनुभव था.......... अफसोस मित्र इस अनुभव को चित्रो के माध्यम से मैं आपके साथ नहीं बाँट सकता । इस आचार्य को इस गुस्ताखी के लिए माफ कर दें........ दरअसल एपल वालों ने वॉटर प्रूफ आइपैड नहीं बनाया वरना तो मैं........।*

----------


## nirsha

आचार्य जी नमस्कार , बहुत बढ़िया प्रस्तुति एक बार मे ही पूरा सूत्र देख डाला .............धन्यवाद , एक अच्छी सचित्र जानकारी के लिए

----------


## ramsingh111

क्या हुआ आचार्य जी अभी तो 3  दिन ही हुए हे 
और अभी से आप ने यात्रा वर्णन को विराम दे  दीयआ 
  आचार्य जी   

रामसिंह

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी नमस्कार , बहुत बढ़िया प्रस्तुति एक बार मे ही पूरा सूत्र देख डाला .............धन्यवाद , एक अच्छी सचित्र जानकारी के लिए


धन्यवाद निरशा जी........... सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए और सम्मान की लिए............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> क्या हुआ आचार्य जी अभी तो 3  दिन ही हुए हे 
> और अभी से आप ने यात्रा वर्णन को विराम दे  दीयआ 
>   आचार्य जी   
> रामसिंह



नहीं रामसिंह जी...... , 
पिछले 2 दिनो से मन कुछ परेशान और  उद्वेलित दोनों था......... । मेरी मम्मी की तबीयत अचानक खराब हो गई इसलिए  परेशान था और देश के चारित्रिक पतन और और  दामिनी की हृदय विदारक मृत्यु ने  व्यथित कर दिया था इसलिए मन उद्वेलित था....... । 

पता नहीं क्या  हो रहा है...........? मेरा देश किधर जा रहा है.........? क्या ये तरक्की  की कीमत है.............? क्या तरक्की की ये कीमत चुकाना जरूरी  है.......... ?और क्या ये तरक्की है ....................?


समझ  नहीं आता ये कैसी बहशी मानसिकता है............ ? भगवान उस आत्मा को शांति  देना ........ उसकी आत्मा पर लगे इन घावों को अपने हाथों से सहला कर अपने  बगल मे जगह देना........ ।

----------


## dhanrajk75

आचार्य जी नमस्कार , बहुत बढ़िया प्रस्तुति एक बार मे ही पूरा सूत्र देख डाला .............धन्यवाद , एक अच्छी सचित्र जानकारी के लिए

----------


## ramsingh111

> नहीं रामसिंह जी...... , 
> पिछले 2 दिनो से मन कुछ परेशान और  उद्वेलित दोनों था......... । मेरी मम्मी की तबीयत अचानक खराब हो गई इसलिए  परेशान था और देश के चारित्रिक पतन और और  दामिनी की हृदय विदारक मृत्यु ने  व्यथित कर दिया था इसलिए मन उद्वेलित था....... । 
> 
> पता नहीं क्या  हो रहा है...........? मेरा देश किधर जा रहा है.........? क्या ये तरक्की  की कीमत है.............? क्या तरक्की की ये कीमत चुकाना जरूरी  है.......... ?और क्या ये तरक्की है ....................?
> 
> 
> समझ  नहीं आता ये कैसी बहशी मानसिकता है............ ? भगवान उस आत्मा को शांति  देना ........ उसकी आत्मा पर लगे इन घावों को अपने हाथों से सहला कर अपने  बगल मे जगह देना........ ।


जी आचार्य जी इस बात का मुझे बहुत दुःख हे इसलिए मेने एक सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे कृपया उस पैर आपने विचार रखे 
और 
में इस्वर से aunti जी (आप की मम्मी जी) के स्वास्थ्य की प्रार्थना करुगा 


                          रामसिंह

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तो दोस्तों एक ही दिन मैं हवा, धरती , पानी के ऊपर और पानी के नीचे की दुनिया देख ली............. अब तक 2 बज चुके थे....... और हमारा सफर अब कोरल बीच की ओर शुरू हो गया......... । कोरल बीच किसी भी आम बीच की तरह ही था बस दो फर्क थे ....... पहला वहाँ के लोग सफाई का पूरा ध्यान रख रहे थे और दूसरा बीच के पानी का बिलकुल सफ़ेद रंग और मोटी रेत । 

हमने एक रिलैक्सिंग चैर कबजाई और उस पर बैठ कर समुद्र का नजारा देखने लगे........ । वॉटर स्कूटर और वॉटर गेम्स के शौकीन लोग इंका मजा ले रहे थे । और हम दोनों मियां बीवी इनको देख रहे थे....... मदाम के चेहरे पर थोड़ा गुस्सा और थोड़ी खीज दोनों थी...... उन्हे अंडर वॉटर न जा पाने का बहुत मलाल था........ लेकिन मैं और वो दोनों ही बहुत मजबूर थे....... स्वास्थ्य के आगे किसी की नहीं चलती........ । मैंने अपने मन मे  उनसे वादा किया है...... कि ये अनुभव भी मैं उन्हे दिला कर रहूँगा और वो भी बिना किसी जोखिम के...... । 

मैडम ने थोड़ी देर बाद समुंदर कि लहरों का मजा लेने का मन बनाया और बीच पर चली गई........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

पानी की सफेदी और रेत पर निगाह डालिए......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*बीच पर लगभग 1 घंटा बिताने के बाद मैडम वापस आई और हमने खाने के बारे मे सोचा......... । और दोस्तों मेरे आश्चर्य का ठिकाना न रहा जब मैंने वहाँ पर एक दुकान पर चौमीन बिकती देखि........ बड़ी तेजी के साथ उसकी तरफ लपका और 200 रुपए प्लेट की दर से चौमेन ले कर वापस आया...... एक प्लेट चाउमीन और 2 फांक तरबूज खा कर पेट भर गया और हमने ढलते सूरज से विदा ले कर वापस पटाया की ओर अपना सफर शुरू कर दिया....... 

लगभग 50 मिनट मे हम लोग पटाया पहुँच गए और वहाँ पर हमारे लिए एक सर्प्राइज़ इंतजार कर रहा था....... हमारे टूर ऑपरेटर ने हमारे कुछ फोटो बगैर हमारी जानकारी के खीच लिए थे और अब उन फोटो को हमे दिखा कर 100 रुपए प्रति फोटो की दर से देना चाहता था........ हमे पहले तो अच्छा नहीं लगा...... की क्यों कोई हमारे निजी पलों के फोटो खींच रहा था लेकिन बाद मे फोटो की क्वालिटी और फोटो देख कर हमने 12 फोटो खरीद लिए....... । 

फोटो खरीद कर हमने होटल की ओर प्रस्थान किया......... ।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*होटल पहुँच कर हमने नहाया और समुद्र की सारी नमक और चिपचिपे सन लोशन से मुक्ति पाई......... मैडम का मूड काफी हद तक ठीक हो गया था........ और अब वो मुझे सड़क पर दिखाई देने वाली रंगिनियों को दिखा रही थीं । और मुझे छेड़ रही थी की आप अकेले घूम आओ............ मेरे साथ रहते तो आप कोई मस्ती कर नहीं सकोगे.......... । मैंने भी नहले पर दहला मारा ............ और पूछा....... मैडम इरादा क्या है........ इस बुड्ढे को छोड़ कर किसी और पर तो आपका दिल नहीं आ गया....... जो मुझे भागा रही हो......... । 

हम दोनों ही इस बात पर हंसने लगे.......... । दरअसल अब हम दोनों ही जानते है की एक दूसरे की अलावा अब हमारे जीवन मे किसी और के आने की कोई संभावना ही नहीं है......... । और इस बात का उन्हे और मुझे पूरा विश्वास है........... 

डिनर लेने के बाद हम लोग जल्दी सो गए क्योंकि अगले दिन हमें वापस बैंकॉक जाना था...........*

----------


## ingole

*अत्यंत लुभावने और जानकारी पूर्ण यात्रा संस्मरण हैं आचार्यजी , इसको पढ़कर ऐसा लग रहा है मानो हम स्वयं वहाँ पर घूम रहे हैं.*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अगले दिन हम सबेरे 8 बजे तैयार हो कर और नाश्ता कर के हम लोग वापस बैंकॉक की ओर निकाल पड़े ....... अगले 3 दिन हमने बैंकॉक मे बिताने थे.......... 


बैंकॉक पहुँच कर ऐसा लगा जैसे किसी ने एक प्रकर्तिक सौंदर्य वाली युवती को भारी मेकअप कर के छोड़ दिया हो.......... पूरा शहर खूबसूरत लेकिन कहीं से भी पटाया के बराबर नहीं .......... किसी भी बड़े मेट्रो शहर को देख लो और बैंकॉक को देख लो कोई अंतर नजर नहीं आएगा......... । 

चलिये कुछ खबर बैंकॉक की ली जाए.............*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *अत्यंत लुभावने और जानकारी पूर्ण यात्रा संस्मरण हैं आचार्यजी , इसको पढ़कर ऐसा लग रहा है मानो हम स्वयं वहाँ पर घूम रहे हैं.*


धन्यवाद मित्र........... मेरा सौहार्द स्वीकार कर अनुग्रहित करें.........

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*प्रणाम आचार्य जी (दिल को छू लेने वाला सूत्र )* :clap: :clap:

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*बैंकॉक शहर अपने फूलों के बाजार, सोने के बाजार और मठ के लिए जाना जाता है.......... । ये शहर एक अजनबी सा शहर है जहां लोग अपने काम से काम रखते है....... । लड़के और लड़किया अपने स्मार्ट फोन पर या टबलेट पर काम करते और चैटिंग करते आम दिखाई दे जाएंगे........ । लेकिन कोई भी किसी को डिस्टर्ब नहीं करता....... ।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *प्रणाम आचार्य जी (दिल को छू लेने वाला सूत्र )* :clap: :clap:


शुक्रिया मित्र........ शुक्रिया..........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

फूंलो की मंडी..........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दोपहर बाद हम दोनों ने आस पास घूमने का निर्णय लिया और सोचा की कुछ बैंकॉक के कल्चर और मूड का अंदाजा लिया जाए....... और इसलिए हम होटल से पैदल ही निकाल पड़े........ और दिल खुश हो गया........ होटल से 100 मिटर के दायरे मे ही शुद्ध शाकाहारी भारतीय रेस्तरां मिल गए.......... । अब इस उम्र मे अगर विदेश मे शुद्ध शाकाहारी भोजन मिल जाए तो मैं समझ जाता हूँ की आज मुकद्दर के देवता दायें है........ 

शाम की चाय का आनंद ऐसे ही एक रेस्तरां मे उठाया । इडली सांभर और चाय ........ और साथ मे आजतक चैनल......... । जब बिल का नंबर आया तो मुझे झटका लगा......... । मैनेजर की कुर्सी पर बैठा व्यक्ति उठा और मेरे पास आ कर मेरे और मैडम के पैर छूए......... । मैं एक डैम से हतप्रभ रह गया......... आस पास बैठे 4-5 विदेशी ग्राहक हमें देख रहे थे........ ...... । मैंने उसे कंधे से पकड़ कर उठाया........ और कहा ....... बेटा मुझे माफ कर दो मैं आपको पहचान नहीं पाया.......... । तब उसने बताया कि सर मैं आपका 2003 बैच का स्टूडेंट हूँ और वो मेरी क्लास अटटेंड किया करता था....... । मेरी आँखों मे आँसू आ गए....... गला भर्रा गया........ । 

मैंने बड़े खेद के साथ कहा........ बेटा ...... मुझे माफ कर दो मैं तुम बच्चों को भूल जाता हूँ लेकिन तुम लोग मुझे याद रखते हो....... । फिर मैंने आस पास बैठे लोगो कि ओर देख कर कहा.........

friends........... , this guy is my student........ he is giving respect to me as per our culture........ he wants to show his affection and regards...... that's why he is touching my feet........... and as i want to reciprocate my love and blessings so i am hugging him........ . so donot worry....... enjoy your food. 

मेरे होटल का पता और रोजाना खाने पर आने का वादा लिए बगैर वो मुझे जाने ही नहीं दे रहा था........ तो मैंने उसको कहा की बेटा जाने से पहले एक बार जरूर आऊँगा........।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*गर्व से चौड़ा सीना और उठा हुआ माथा ले कर मैंने उससे विदा ली....... पूरे रेस्तरां मे एक अजीब से खामोशी छाई हुई थी........ । मैं और मैडम एक दूसरे की ओर देख रहे थे और इस अहसास को जी रहे थे जो की केवल एक अध्यापक को ही नसीब होता है........ 

 ये इकलौता ऐसा पेशा है जहां आपके शिष्य आपके लिए अपना सर्वस्व देने के लिए तत्पर रहते है और वो भी बिना किसी आशा के सिर्फ अपना कर्तव्य समझ कर......... ।*

----------


## munnuji11

> *गर्व से चौड़ा सीना और उठा हुआ माथा ले कर मैंने उससे विदा ली....... पूरे रेस्तरां मे एक अजीब से खामोशी छाई हुई थी........ । मैं और मैडम एक दूसरे की ओर देख रहे थे और इस अहसास को जी रहे थे जो की केवल एक अध्यापक को ही नसीब होता है........ 
> 
>  ये इकलौता ऐसा पेशा है जहां आपके शिष्य आपके लिए अपना सर्वस्व देने के लिए तत्पर रहते है और वो भी बिना किसी आशा के सिर्फ अपना कर्तव्य समझ कर......... ।*


आचार्य जी ! आपके उपर्युक्त हार्दिक उद्गार का अनुभव हमें भी कई बार हो चुका है ………………………॥
ऐसा प्रतीत होता है मानो ब्रह्मपद की प्राप्ति हो गई …………॥

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*रेस्टरों से बाहर निकल कर हम पैदल पैदल अपने होटल की तरफ चल दिये........... । पटाया वाली रंगीनी और चमक दमक कहीं नजर नहीं आ रही थी.......... । लेकिन एक चीज़ जरूर अच्छी लग रही थी वो था लोगों का ट्रेफिक सैन्स......... । लंबी लंबी वाहनो की लाइन जो रेड लाइट पर रुकती थी और हरी बत्ती होते ही चल देती थी........ लेकिन मजाल है जो कोई भी गाड़ी हॉर्न बजा  रही हो....... । 

मेरे मन मे बार बार भारत के शहरों की तस्वीर उभर रही थी....... जिसमे हर लाल बत्ती पर खड़ा वाहन चालक लाल बत्ती के हरी होने का भी इंतज़ार नहीं कर पाता और हॉर्न बजने लगता है...... हर जगह बस एक हाल " भ्रा जी , मैं पहले......... " और यहाँ कोई ओवरटेक भी नहीं कर रहा था........ । बैंकॉक की ज़्यादातर सड़के छोटी है और उन पर  भी स्ट्रीट वेंडर खड़े रहते है लेकिन किसी को भी कोई शिकायत नहीं...... । मुख्य मार्ग ही थोड़े चौड़े है........ । 

एक सड़क पर गलती से हम फूटपाथ से सड़क पर आ गए तो सड़क पर चलते वाहन हमें पहले रास्ता दे रहे थे .......... और वो भी बिना किसी शिकायत के............. । हाँ फूटपाथ पूरी तरह से स्ट्रीट वेंडोर्स से घिरे रहते है........ । 

बैंकॉक की एक बात ने मुझे बहुत हैरान किया ....... पूरा शहर 1,50,000 कैमरा से कवर है........ कोई भी गली , कोई भी सड़क ......... इन कैमरों से अछूती नहीं है............ और मजे की बात ये की ये सब काम करते है......... और पुलिस बहुत सख्ती के साथ इन्हे इस्तेमाल करती है............ । 

नतीजा पूरे बैंकॉक मे कोई भी आदमी हमे सिगरेट पेटा नजर नहीं आया और न ही कहीं भी किसी प्रकार की कोई अराजकता.............*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

पूरा बैंकॉक हरा भरा नजर आता है...... हर सड़क के रोड डिविदर को हरियाली के लिए इस्तेमाल किया गया है............ आगे के पिक्चर मे देखिये...........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

...................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.....................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

....................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अगले दिन सबेरे नहा धो कर और नाश्ता करके हम दोनों तैयार हो गए ............... बैंकॉक शहर के मंदिर और मठों के दर्शन करने के लिए...... । थायलैंड मे बौद्ध धर्म की प्रधानता है इसलिए ज़्यादातर मंदिर बुद्ध के होते है लेकिन भारतीय सभ्यता का प्रभाव भी नजर आता है इसलिए गणेश जी, हाथी, कमल और कृष्ण जी के साथ साथ भगवान राम का नाम नजर आ जाता है....... 

वास्तव मे थायलैंड के एक बैंक का नाम ही बैंक ऑफ अजूध्या है....... । अजूध्या का मतलब अयोध्या से है जो की राम चंद्र जी की याद दिलाता है........ इसी तरह बैंकॉक का मुख्य मार्ग का नाम ही रामा स्ट्रीट है। ऊपर का चित्र इसी रामा स्ट्रीट का है......*

----------


## biji pande

आचार्य जी कुछ  वहाँ के होटल के दामों के  बारे  में भी बताए

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*सबसे पहले हमारी मजिल बनी वाट त्रिमित ........ यहाँ वाट का मतलब मंदिर या मठ से है....... थाई भाषा मे मंदिर को वाट कहते है। ....... इस मंदिर की विशेषता है यहाँ पर स्थित 5 टन शुद्ध सोने की बुद्ध की मूर्ति । मूर्ति देख कर श्रद्धा से ज्यादा आश्चर्य का भाव ज्यादा उमड़ा......... । 10 फिट की दूरी से खुले आम बिना किसी बाधा के , बिना सेक्युर्टी की ताम झाम के दर्शन ...... 

सोच रहा था की अगर ऐसा कुछ भारत मे होता तो क्या होता......... कितने बंदूक धारी लगते और कितना ताम झाम होता.......... और यहाँ कुछ नहीं...... बिलकुल शांति ...........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी कुछ  वहाँ के होटल के दामों के  बारे  में भी बताए


पांडे जी, 

एक मजे की बात बताऊँ........ पूरे एशिया मे भारत के होटल मेरी नजर मे सबसे महंगे है....... अपवाद स्वरूप hongkong और सिंगापुर को छोड़ दें.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

5 ton gold...........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

वाट का एक दृश्य

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मंदिर के बाहर का दृश्य

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

उपरोक्त दृश्य मे मंदिर की तरफ से दान की अपील की जा रही है और ये दान पात्र है.....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

दोस्तों अगर आप लोग सिर्फ ................... भी लिख दोगे तो भी ये आचार्य खुश हो जाएगा........ 

2500 visit और ????????????????????

----------


## jalwa

सर्वप्रथम आचार्य जी को प्रणाम ,

गुरु देव, क्या शानदार यात्रा करवाई है 'थाईलैंड' की, 
भई वाह... मजा आ गया. और इतना सुन्दर वृतांत सहित चित्रण किया है कि लाजवाब है. 
बहुत खूब. कृपया जारी रखें.

----------


## jalwa

> मित्रो  पिक्चर क्वालिटी मे कमी के लिए एपल को दोष दीजिएगा । जैसी खींच पाया आपके आगे पेश कर दी। 
> 
> (इसे कहते हैं नाच न जाने आँगन टेढ़ा -------- फोटो खींचनी आती नहीं और दोष एपल को )


किसी का दोष नहीं है आचार्य जी, आपके द्वारा खींचे गए सभी चित्र बहुत सुन्दर और अलौकिक हैं.

----------


## groopji

आचार्य जी .......

 यादें ताजा करवा दी ...... मैं बीच में कमेन्ट करना चाहता था किन्तु रुका रह गया ...... जिस चुटीले और मंझे हुए कहानीकार के अंदाज में आपने पूरा वृत्तांत प्रस्तुत किया .... बस उसे पढता ही रह गया ..... कुछ चित्र मेरे पास भी हैं यहाँ के प्रवास के ... समय मिलते ही प्रस्तुत करूँगा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी .......
> 
>  यादें ताजा करवा दी ...... मैं बीच में कमेन्ट करना चाहता था किन्तु रुका रह गया ...... जिस चुटीले और मंझे हुए कहानीकार के अंदाज में आपने पूरा वृत्तांत प्रस्तुत किया .... बस उसे पढता ही रह गया ..... कुछ चित्र मेरे पास भी हैं यहाँ के प्रवास के ... समय मिलते ही प्रस्तुत करूँगा


ग्रुप जी, 

आपके चित्रो की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी........ ... । ये चित्र इस सूत्र पर चार चाँद लगा देंगे ऐसा मेरा विश्वास है....... ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> किसी का दोष नहीं है आचार्य जी, आपके द्वारा खींचे गए सभी चित्र बहुत सुन्दर और अलौकिक हैं.


शुक्रिया मित्र,,,,,,, शुक्रिया.........

मैं तो चने के पेड़ पर चढ़ गया और सीढ़ी गिरा दी .............. हा हा हा...........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*यहाँ से हमने प्रस्थान किया दूसरे वाट की ओर जहां पर मेरी जानकारी मे बुद्ध की एक मात्र मूर्ति है जो निद्रा अवस्था मे है........ सभी मंदिरों मे बुद्ध या तो खड़े मिलते है या फिर बैठे हुए....... । यहाँ पर बुद्ध निद्रा लीन है....... 

आइये निद्रा लीन बुद्ध के दर्शन करें...........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*मूर्ति की लंबाई लगभग 160 fit है...... और ये सोने की नहीं बनी है........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

बुद्ध के पैरों के चित्र...... इन्हे मदर ऑफ पर्ल के नाम से जाना जाता है.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*बुद्ध के सिर का चित्र........ 

चित्र मे की गई नक्काशी पर ध्यान दें..........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*इस वाट को वाट फरा कहा जाता है....... बहुत सुंदर जगह है....... । लेकिन अति पर्यटन ने मंदिर मे से श्रद्धा कम कर दी है और पुरातात्विक महत्व ज्यादा कर दिया है....... । अधिकांश लोग वहाँ पर दर्शन के लिए बल्कि मूर्ति को देखने आए थे........ । विदेशी पर्यटकों को 100 बहत का टिकिट लेना पड़ता है जब की स्थानीय लोग मुफ्त मे ही जा सकते है....... । दर्शन करने के लिए जाते समय आपको एक थैला दिया जाता है जिसमे आपसे अपने जूते उतार कर रखने के लिए कहा जाता है...... अर्थात आप मंदिर के अंदर जूते पहन कर नहीं जा सकते लेकिन अपने साथ जरूर ले जा सकते है.......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

इस चित्र मे जो बाउल दिखाई दे रहे है उनकी संख्या 108 है और प्रटेक बाउल बुध के एक चरित्र को प्रदर्शित करता है......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*वाट के प्रांगण का एक दृश्य ......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*वाट के दर्शन करते करते हमें शाम हो गई और हम लोगों ने होटल वापस लौटने का निर्णय लिया......... । बहुत थक गया था....... । 

सुबह से श्रीमती जी से कुछ कहने की हिम्मत जुटा रहा था लेकिन हर बार हिम्मत जवाब दे जाती थी........ । विश्वविद्यालय से एक ईमेल आई थी जिसमे मुझसे मेरी कलकत्ता कॉन्फ्रेंस की रिपोर्ट और कुछ अन्य प्रशासनिक जान कारी मांगी गई थी........... । 

हालांकि छुट्टी की एप्लिकेशन तो भेज दी थी लेकिन पता था की कुछ भी होने वाला नहीं था....... तो शाम को कोन्फ्रेंस कॉल skype पर  किया और साथियों को वस्तुस्थिति स्पष्ट की .......... सब ज़ोर ज़ोर से हंसने लगे और ब्लैकमेल करने लगे..... । सच मे............  दोस्त बहुत कमीने होते है.......... कोई मौका नहीं छोड़ता ....... लेकिन इसी वजह से तो सब दिल के करीब है....... । 

*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*रात को खाना खाया और पास के एक स्ट्रीट मार्केट मे घुस गए........... । करीब 1 घंटे तक इधर उधर घूमने के बाद होटल वापस आ कर सो गए ....... अगले दिन हमें जंगल सफारी पर जाना था........ । मेरा बिलकुल भी मन नहीं था जाने का लेकिन कोई चॉइस नहीं थी....... ।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दरअसल सफारी के दौरान मुझे बड़ी प्रोब्लेम होती है...... सफारी ऑर्गनाइज़र वादे तो बड़े बड़े करते है......... सपने तो ऐसे दिखते है की क्या कहना ............ लेकिन हक़ीक़त जब सामने आती है तो दिमाग खराब हो जाता है....... । 

पेशाब और मल की बदबू........ । 

बीमार और थके हुए जानवर.......... । 

हर तरफ फैली बदइंतजामी.......... ............ । 

बस देखते ही मूड खराब हो जाता है...... । 

2  बार रन थंबोर की सफारी पर गया लेकिन हर बार बस शेर ही नहीं दिखा........ । एक बार तो जीप का ड्राईवर ऐसे ही एक कोने की ओर इशारा करके  जबर्दस्ती बोलने लगा ........ वो देखो उस चट्टान के पीछे दो शेर है.......... जबकि वहाँ कुछ भी नज़र नहीं आ रहा था........ । और जहां नज़र आया वहाँ से वो चुप छाप निकाल ले जा रहा था........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये बात मैं मैडम को बोलना चाहता था लेकिन फिर ये सोच कर चुप रहा की शायद यहाँ पर कुछ अलग देखने को मिले........ ।

*और दोस्तों ये अच्छा ही हुआ ......... वरना मैं जीवन के एक अनुभव से वंचित रह जाता............... । 


खैर सबेरे सबेरे तैयार हो कर हम इस सफारी के लिए निकाल पड़े........... लगभग 1.5 घंटे की ड्राइव की दूरी पर ये जगह थी..........लगभग 10 बजे हम यहाँ पहुँच गए.......... ।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*इस सफारी को उन्होने दो हिस्सो मे बाँट रखा था ......... पहला हिस्सा एक चिड़ियाघर की तरह का था जिसमे भिन्न भिन्न जानवरों को रखा हुआ था और मनोरंजक कार्यक्रम रखे हुए थे जबकि दूसरा हिस्सा सफारी का था जिसमे गाड़ी की मदद लेनी थी.......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

...................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

आज पता नहीं क्यों फोटो अपलोड नहीं हो रही

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*जरा ऊपर के दोनों चित्रो मे साफ सफाई और रख रखाव पर निगाह डालिए......... देखिये पत्तों से ढाका हुआ रास्ता और नीचे एक भी पत्ता नहीं*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

पोलर बीअर ................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

Attachment 745344
पोलर बीअर ................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*आज कुछ समझ ही नहीं आ रहा की फॉरम क्यों उल्टा सीधा काम कर रहा है........ । आधे से ज्यादा चित्र ले ही नहीं रहा....... या 2 बार ले रहा या दिखा नहीं रहा और 10 मिनट अपलोड मे लगा रहा है......*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

.....................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

इन तोतों की डीटेल        ........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सफ़ेद शेर ........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दोस्तों कहीं पढ़ा था की सफ़ेद शेर जैसी कोई चीज नहीं होती ..... वास्तव मे ये सफ़ेद रंग एक आनुवांशिक बीमारी है जो की त्वचा का रंग बादल देती है....... 


प्राणी शास्त्र के ज्ञाता लोगों ........ कृपया मेरी जानकारी को ठीक कर दें.........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*यहाँ पर इन लोगों ने तरह तरह के एंटर्टेंमेंट शो भी रख रखे है....... । खास बात ये है की इन शो की कीमत टिकिट मे एक बार मे ही ले ली जाती है...... । इन शो मे डॉल्फ़िन शो, सी लायन शो , स्पाइ शो , मंकी शो जैसे कार्यक्रम शामिल थे........ प्रतिएक शो लगभग 40 से 50 मिनट का था और विश्वास कीजिये दोस्तों ऐसे शो एक ही दिन मे मैंने कहीं नहीं देखा...... । 

हर शो मे खास बात थी -------- मैनेजमेंट ---------- एक मैनेजमेंट जो नजर नहीं आ रहा था लेकिन हर जगह अपनी छाप छोड़ रहा था..... । कोई शोर शराबा ,,,,,,,, भागा दौरी या अफरा तफरी नहीं........*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

dolphin show..........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense



----------


## fakeidfornonsense

काऊबॉय स्टंट शो

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सी लीओन शो ...

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दोस्तों यूट्यूब वाले सारे ही विडियो मेरे फिल्माए नहीं है...... ये किसी ओर की मेहनत है..... । 

मेरे फिल्माए विडियो मैं आपके साथ शेर नहीं कर पा रहा क्योंकि इन्हे अपलोड करने का समय नहीं मिल पा रहा ......... । 
*
आरिजिनल उपलोड़ेर्स आप सबको मेरा धन्यवाद..........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*जिराफ फीडिंग पॉइंट 

यहाँ पर आप अपने हाथों से जिराफ को खाना खिला सकते हैं*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

..................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

पिंजरे मे शेर

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तो दोस्तों आप सबने ऊपर के चित्रो मे नोट किया होगा जानवरों के पिंजरे या बाड़े मे भी गंदगी नजर नहीं आ रही है...... जिर्राफ़ वाले इलाके को देखिये ...... बिलकुल साफ सुथरा ........  उस दिन गजब की गर्मी पद रही थी लेकिन जानवरों को उनका वास्तविक वातावरण देने का प्रयास किया जा रहा था...... 

पोलर बीयर को जिस जगह रखा गया था उस जगह पर तापमान 2 डिग्री रखा गया था और पानी को बरफीला ठंडा........ । ताकि उसे कोई दिक्कत न हो। जबकि गरम वातावरण वाले प्राणियों को गरम और खुले से इलाके मे रखा गया था। ये उनकी व्यावसायिक सोच को दर्शाता है।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*खैर -- पैदल पैदल पूरा चिड़ियाघर घूमा और फिर उसके बाद हम लोग जंगल सफारी के लिए निकाल पड़े...... ये लगभग 1.5 घंटे का एक टूर है जिसको की वाहान के जरिये पूरा किया जाता है..... । इस टूर मे जंगल के जानवरों को वास्तविक परिवेश मे प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयास किया जाता है।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

वैसे ये सूत्र -मोनोलोग का एक अच्छा उदाहरण बन चुका है ---- खुद से बाते करना , खुद लिखना और खुद पढ़ना । 

पता है सब बोर हो रहे है लेकिन लिखे जाओ.......

----------


## deshpremi

आचार्या जी ऐसा मत सोचिये हम सभी इस सूत्र पर बराबर निगाह रखे है बस आपको डिस्टर्ब नहीं करना चाह रहे 
बहुत ही सुंदर वर्णन किया है आपने हम लोग घर बैठे बैठे थाईलैंड घूम रहे है ऐसा लग रहा है 




> वैसे ये सूत्र -मोनोलोग का एक अच्छा उदाहरण बन चुका है ---- खुद से बाते करना , खुद लिखना और खुद पढ़ना । 
> 
> पता है सब बोर हो रहे है लेकिन लिखे जाओ.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्या जी ऐसा मत सोचिये हम सभी इस सूत्र पर बराबर निगाह रखे है बस आपको डिस्टर्ब नहीं करना चाह रहे 
> बहुत ही सुंदर वर्णन किया है आपने हम लोग घर बैठे बैठे थाईलैंड घूम रहे है ऐसा लग रहा है


ओह ...... ऐसा है क्या....... कोई बात नहीं दोस्त....... अब तो लौटने का समय आ गया .......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*तो दोस्तों जल्दी से अपने लिए आरक्षित वाहन पर सवार हो कर हम लोग चल दिये जंगल सफारी के लिए....... । शुरू मे लगा की कुछ गड़बड़ तो नहीं है क्योंकि सामान्य हिरण और बारासिंघा और कुछ परिंदे ही दिखाई दे रहे थे।*

----------


## jalwa

अति सुन्दर मानसिक यात्रा का आनंद मिल रहा है सभी पाठकों को. 
आचार्य जी, कृपया यात्रा वृतांत जारी रखें. 
आभार.

----------


## shashi009

थाईलैंड का बहुत ही सुन्दर वर्णन और चित्रण, देख कर पढकर यही लगरहा है की हम सब भी आपके साथ यात्रा कर रहे, मन प्रफ्फुल्लित हो गया है. आपका साधूवाद, +++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्व्विकार करे.

----------


## faqrudeen

Bhai kahani aage badhao

----------


## humtum786

very good sir ji

----------


## Rajkes

kya hua aacharya ji kuchha problam aa gaya kya ....aap bahut achhe dhang se hume thailend ghuma rahe the ....plz aage badiye.....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> अति सुन्दर मानसिक यात्रा का आनंद मिल रहा है सभी पाठकों को. 
> आचार्य जी, कृपया यात्रा वृतांत जारी रखें. 
> आभार.





> थाईलैंड का बहुत ही सुन्दर वर्णन और चित्रण, देख कर पढकर यही लगरहा है की हम सब भी आपके साथ यात्रा कर रहे, मन प्रफ्फुल्लित हो गया है. आपका साधूवाद, +++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्व्विकार करे.





> Bhai kahani aage badhao





> very good sir ji





> kya hua aacharya ji kuchha problam aa gaya kya ....aap bahut achhe dhang se hume thailend ghuma rahe the ....plz aage badiye.....


मित्रो , माफी चाहता हूँ....लेकिन पिछले 10 दिनों से फॉरम पर चल रही गतिविधियों के कारण बहुत छुब्ध था इसलिए कुछ लिखने का मन ही नहीं कर रहा था........ । लेकिन्न समय हर जख्म का इलाज होता है तो दोस्तों मन को समझा कर और आप सभी दोस्तों का आदेश सिर आँखों पर ले कर कहानी को आगे बढ़ाने का प्रयास करता हूँ।

----------


## kamalk718

bahut hi achcha varnan kiya hai

----------


## dhanrajk75

> मित्रो , माफी चाहता हूँ....लेकिन पिछले 10 दिनों से फॉरम पर चल रही गतिविधियों के कारण बहुत छुब्ध था इसलिए कुछ लिखने का मन ही नहीं कर रहा था........ । लेकिन्न समय हर जख्म का इलाज होता है तो दोस्तों मन को समझा कर और आप सभी दोस्तों का आदेश सिर आँखों पर ले कर कहानी को आगे बढ़ाने का प्रयास करता हूँ।


आपको हार्दिक धन्यवाद ....................

----------


## ramsingh111

आचार्य जी 
में कुछ दिनों से फोरम पैर नहीं आ प् रहा था पैर जेसे ही आज आया तो सबसे पहेले इसी सूत्र पैर आ केर 5-6 पेज पढ़े हा 

आगे कुछ विस्तार कीजिय में इंतजार में हु 
बहुत अच्छा वर्णन किया हे आप ने 
मंत्रमुग्ध 

रामसिंह

----------


## great_brother

मंत्रमुग्ध, बढ़िया विवरण ..

----------


## gill1313

आचार्य जी आप का सूत्रपढ़ कर मैं जाही महसूस कर रहा था के मई खुद यात्रा कर रहा हूँ |सारा सूत्र एक बार में पढ़ लिया 
और मैं आप की लेखनी का क़त्ल हो गया हूँ आप ने अपनी यात्रा का बहुत अच्चा वर्णन किया है आप एक बार शुरू किया आखिर तक पढता ही चला गया 
आप इसे आगे भी जारी रखें किर्पया

----------


## chatura

आचार्य जी , थाईलैंड यात्रा का इतना रोचक सचित्र वर्णन करने के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद |:salut:
 आपका यात्रा वर्णन पढ़ कर अपनी थाईलैंड यात्रा की यादें पुनर्जीवित हो गयी ।

----------


## anjali

*बहुत ही अच्छी है आपकी ये पोस्ट जारी रखिये .
अगर आप जानना चाहते है की कौनसी है दुनिया की सबसे पसंदीदा घुमने की जगह तो देखे -* http://meribazi.com/?p=313*

*

----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi achchhi prastuti hai

----------


## loolugupta

aapne posting kyu band kar diya lage rahiye

----------


## gupta rahul

*बहुत ही अच्छी है आपकी ये पोस्ट जारी रखिये*

----------


## pkj21

maja aa gaya bhai..........

----------


## bindasclubdun

good share karna chahiye

----------


## bindasclubdun

achchi hai.. sabhi ko apni kahani bhi share karni chahiya

----------


## bindasclubdun

marisas ki jarni ki hai

----------


## bindasclubdun

if any bady pls tell the experince about jurney

----------


## rchura

> Attachment 735295


बहुत ही सुन्दर नज़ारे हैं।

----------


## Aeolian

achcha sutr hai.

----------

